# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Sommer unsres Lebens

## Prey

Hi,
ich hab vorher n  Musikvideo gesehen, und darin kommt
ziemlich oft Windsurfen und Kitesurfen gesehen. Fand ich
ganz cool... Das Lied ist von Sebastian Hmer : Sommer
unsres Lebens

Hat des von euch jemand schon gesehen??

Gru

Prey

----------


## Surf-Republican

Jep...hab ich kurz gesehen...gefllt mir...hab gelesen dass der Hmer auch schon einige Preise abgerumt hat bei den verschiedensten competes...Im Windsurfing sowie in der Kite-szene...is so 'n richtger allrounder...ein Waterman!

mfg Surf-Republican

----------

